# Global Warming



## Kevin (Nov 21, 2014)

Can you believe they're still pushing this crap? All you need to do is look at the picture and read the first paragraph to get the gist . . 

http://www.nbcnews.com/science/envi...cano-blasts-might-slow-global-warming-n252056

But! The left hand doesn't know what the right one is doing!

http://www.globalresearch.ca/global-cooling-is-here/10783

Or . . do they? Remember on any issue always follow the money/power/control and they are all intertwined. When Al Gore first realized his billion dollar brainchild might make him wealthy beyond measure (and it did beyond his wildest dreams) he was telling us there would be no arctic ice cap by 2013. 

No one really knows just how filthy rich this scumbag became by pushing this pile of dung. And it wasn't just him scores of other cretins enriched themselves at the trough of public hysteria and naivete - and continue to do so. One thing is sure, none of them will be prosecuted for what they've done. They'll be rewarded with nobel peace prizes and have institutions named after them. I stand in awe of how we ants continue to allow the grasshoppers to work their pernicious schemes while we toil and grind to pay the incredible tribute they demand from us, lest they put us in a cage. 

But enough of that. I need to change subjects entirely for a minute if I may, and broach a subject that is of the most dire import to the existence of our human race; in a series of incredible happenstances, embroidered with some fortuitous serendipitous coincidences , and none of that is repetitively redundant, I stumbled across an evil plan being hatched by extra terrestrial aliens that were planted as sleeper cells in our human genome over 100,000 years ago, and their devious plan to phase us out is about to be sprung. 

I didn't ask for this cross to bear, but evidently the gods have appointed me to save mankind from this inexorable doom. Begrudgingly, I have started a foundation whereby I can receive your generous donations in order to wage war against this most evil plan to wipe out human civilization as we know it, and hopefully to prevent us from being assimilated into the alien Borg, as it were. Please make your Donations to:

*AKATEGSIPE Foundation
c/o Kevin the Alien Slayer
Hotel Negresco
Presidential Suite
French Riviera

No donation is too large but it is possible to make one too small, so please, in good conscience keep your donations at $1000 or above. Donors who make donations of $10K or more will will receive an autographed copy of me standing in front of a chalk board outlining my war plan against the aliens. Please stay tuned for a schedule of my fundraising activities in your area. Thank you for your support. 


*Assist Kevin in Annihilating The Evil Grasshopper Slave-masters Infiltrating Planet Earth

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 21, 2014)

Nix the Global warmin crap- It is now Climate change - Keeps bases covered -no matter what. I think it was the summer of 1825 that was the summer that did not happen because of a volcano eruption. Man is an arrogant beast- thinks he has much more power then he does. Mother nature has her own plan and whenever she wants to show her teeth she will win. 1980 mother nature puts tree fallers to shame- all fell in one directions- 10,000 acres in seconds. 
Climate change- money grab- remember that honorable institution- UN- It is all over if we don't do the right things in 76 yrs. Personally I think volcanoes are climate change also- I read it on the internet. 
Ps. hard to see it but these are 2-4' diameter trees.


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 21, 2014)

PS what color are the aliens so I know what color of money to print!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 21, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> I think it was the summer of 1825 that was the summer that did not happen because of a volcano eruption.



Thanks Mike. It always helps to have an actual eyewitness report.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 21, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Thanks Mike. It always helps to have an actual eyewitness report.


----------



## SENC (Nov 21, 2014)

I have a bunch of carbon credits I can donate.


----------



## Molokai (Nov 21, 2014)

Great post Kevin, people dont know that carbon dioxide is 0,037 % of the atmosphere and thats the total number, i think we can contribute 10 % of that to humans. 
Global warming is a hoax, ice age is coming (winter is coming) brace your self ...................

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Nov 21, 2014)

Yes, that's it, evil grasshopper slave masters. Pay attention, all your attention, to the evil grasshoppers.

Ape overlords are a hoax! Don't bow down to them! Defeat the grasshoppers!


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 21, 2014)

I think I found one of those damned aliens in my shop-  Do you think proper disposal is to burn them?? look hard and you can see it looking back at you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 21, 2014)

Yes you found one Mike send a $1000 donation to my foundation and I will eliminate that damned thing for you. 

You've heard of MIB I am LIB . . . Leprechaun In Black.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

